# Wrightsville report



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Been slack on the reports as of late. Certainly not because of not fishin enough, more like lack of time, energy, and quality photos.

Got out late yesterday afternoon and even armed myself with a dozen and a half live shrimp to try and pinpoint some big fall trout. Almost all the shrimp were eaten by game fish, as the following pics will show, before having to switch back to arti's.

Many, many, many flounder are lining the bottoms of the creeks right now. Been some nice ones mixed in, but average is only like 12-14". Caught one or two yesterday that were pushin 17" or so but nothin too great.



















Dollar menu size reds are everywhere as well.










Along with a few lower slots.










And an added bonus of fishing with live shrimp, found some black drum up to six pounds. Nice little ugly surprises.




























And somehow no trout to be found. The creek slicked off perfect right at sunset for some topwater action, but i never even got a single blowup unless you count pinfish pecks.

Several more pics from the last few days..


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

great report and pics as usual


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome report man. Great to see ur gettin out.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great report ryan!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Outstanding Report!! Good to see the UNCDUB Club slayin' the side eyes!!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Backyard*

Looks like you got your backyard wired purty good M8. Would love to come down and fish some of your turf oneday If you have no objections to a Pirate coming along.....PM I an very spontanious to trips like that......PEACE OUT


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nah, sorry. no pirates allowed.

when the action tapers off up your way, it'll just be gettin good here. they'll be schooled up in the skinny water catchin sun rays stayin warm.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What the heck is that thing that's 4th from the bottom? A sea robin?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yeah, big ol' sea robin that hit a jerkbait intended for specks.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Good job as usual, Ryan..


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Nice...*

I'd be a happy clam to get into anything like that right now. Looks like my Ocracoke trip is falling apart...once again...I need some cash and a 4x4!!!


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Great report!*

Where did you catch the drum in that last pic with your waders? I'm new to th area and am trying to get my line wet, but have no yak, boat, or idea of where to fish. Just a pair of waders and a few rods. 
Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Way to go. Them black drum may be ugly but that's good eatin.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

nice report wish i had that kind of fishing at my back door


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> Where did you catch the drum in that last pic with your waders? I'm new to th area and am trying to get my line wet, but have no yak, boat, or idea of where to fish. Just a pair of waders and a few rods.
> Any info would be appreciated!


I was fishin outta the yak, just hopped out in waist deep water to snap a pic. Inshore fishing around here is pretty limited without some sort of boat. This time of year there is always trout fishin down at the jetty wall, just don't expect to have it all to yourself. Also you can walk under the docks along banks channel and find drum, flounder, trout, etc. hangin under there. It's free parking this time of year, so just pick an access and go for it. You aren't trespassing as long as you stay below the tide line. PM me if you want a little more detail about that.


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

hi Ryan great report as usual,keep them coming.


----------

